# For You Who Live in Rubber Boots



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thought I'd ask here for you who are aquianted with this, my feet are dry & scaly I think it's some kind of fungus I practically live in rubber barn boots.
How are your feet & do you ever solves the problem of funkified feet? Are there boots (no lace ups goats will untie them & watch me fall) that allow some breathing space? I wear couple pairs of cotton blend socks.
Have muck boots but tread isnt as deep as I need them, dont want to wear leather in the mud.
Thanks!


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

For fungal foot problems including nail fungus and athletes foot, there are many recipes (do a google search) that include tea tree oil, or you can just make a simple wash of water and tea tree oil.ck


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Cowkeeper done both am doing both maybe 3 times a week. It seems to sort of help but mostly am wondering about decent boots that wont make my feet sweat, that is I think they must be sweating, either that or sometimes a little water sprays into them.
I periodically take the insoles out to dry by the stove so I think moisture is the culprit.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, Could you be sensitive to the boot materials or the detergent used for washing the socks? Do you have dry skin or itching anywhere else? If so, maybe you need EFA's in your diet (flax oil, evening primrose oil etc).ck


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont forget to treat the inside of your boots with anti fungal powder too.


I like to have 2 pairs of boots and alternate days with them. They simply do not dry enough just overnight. Oh, and I use 100% wool felt inserts. 
You can take them out easily and dry them.


Also, I switched to wool or cotton socks. None of those 'athletic' blend socks. They dont let my feet breathe enough. Blech.

Change your socks at lunchtime! Seriously. 

You can whoop the bad feet thing but you must remain diligent. 
Good luck.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Wool socks. Wool has natural anti-fungal qualities and will hold moisture away from your skin - cotton keeps your skin wet. I swear my athletes foot will flare up within 4 hours of wearing cotton socks but never flares with wool. Wool socks solve all the problems of the foot. (well not all, but happy feet are good feet)


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Try a pumice stone too - I keep one in the shower, and rub my heels, and anywhere there's rough dry scaly skin. Do it at the end of your shower when your feet are soft from the water. It works wonders!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Flax oil in my diet, wool socks, alternating boots, anti fungal powder I can do this!
Even finding a pumice stone now that sounds heavenly!
I've always had dry skin but not itchy, now that Im ooolder its gotten pretty dry even when using lotion & never use soap on my face.
Never occured to me to change socks in the middle of the day that's another good one.


----------



## bonnycow (Feb 3, 2011)

you could also make up a salve or oil with chickweed , comfrey root ,lavender (buds or oil ) and tea tree oil ( I make mine in a small crockpot ) after bath at night slather on feet and put on cotton socks
Hubby is diabetic and this is what we use .. works very well for him , and dd who is a red head seems to get athletes foot just walking past some one who has it  and she uses this remedy as well.
P hyde


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Boot dryer. 











ETA: And the bonus is, in the dead of winter when you take them off the dryer and put them on to do chores they're ever so slightly warm.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thought about another benefit of a pumice stone when I was in the shower today, dreaming of summer  

You know how your feet get stained from dirt when you garden in flip-flops or crocks, and you just can't get rid of it no matter how hard you scrub with soap? 

Yup, a pumice stone takes that right off (along with a layer of skin, but that's what keeps your feet soft - getting rid of all those calluses) :thumb:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Go to the doctor. I'm serious. I had a rash on my hands for MONTHS! I attributed it to wearing rubber gloves all day long. It was not pretty. I tried dozens of lotions, OTC products, home remedies, etc. Finally broke down and went to the doc, who gave me a scrip for a cream that made it go away overnight. Literally!

I was so sorry I hadn't taken the time to go sooner ...


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

similiar to willow girl but when I finally went to the doctor he gave me a cream....that didn't work. Gave me another cream that didn't work. Gave me another cream that didn't work.....
Finally my VET took a skin scraping and sent it to a lab~ I took the lab results to the people doctor who THEN gave me a prescription for some really expensive pills...(Want to say they were Lamasil but I'm not sure) and our health insurance tried to refuse to pay for them until finally my Dr ALSO did a skin scraping and sent the results to the Health Insurance......
And after over a year of infected painful pealing hands.....The pills made them better in about two days.


----------



## 99RB (Apr 5, 2008)

i use a hair dryer on my boots on a regular basis plus wear double sox even in summer and i change sox at lunch.


----------

